# rampage jackson sig



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

i dont like it too much imo, whats your opinion?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

First its to busy second (blurring the background a bit could help that), but is that even Rampage's forearm? It looks almost cartoonishly out of proportioned. Compare the fist to his head, WTF?


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

lmao yeah its his arm i didnt edit the other parts of the body


----------

